

Face detection with OS X and python - recurser
http://recursive-design.com/blog/2010/12/14/face-detection-with-osx-and-python/

======
dekomote
For those developing on Debian based Linux, these are the steps:

1\. Install python-opencv package with apt-get/aptitude

2\. You can get the Haar cascades here - <http://alereimondo.no-
ip.org/OpenCV/34>

3\. Run the same code, just make sure to use one of the cascades downloaded
from step 2

Line 60: parser.add_option("-c", "--cascade", action="store", dest="cascade",
type="str", help="Haar cascade file, default %default", default =
"/usr/local/Cellar/opencv/2.2/share/opencv/haarcascades/haarcascade_frontalface_default.xml")
Change default to the haar cascade file path, or use --cascade option to
specify it.

4\. Execute

 __Edit: For non-Deb based distros __, use your package manager to
download/install opencv for python (or compile it) and continue from step 2.

------
beambot
FYI, there are OpenCV-based face detection nodes in ROS (Robot Operating
System by Willow Garage) that publish the detected face positions using a
stereo pair (which prunes false positives based on face depth/size estimates).
Slightly modified to use one camera or a Kinect, and you would have a python
consumer node that requires a mere 5 lines of Python code. ;-)

<http://www.ros.org/wiki/face_detector>

~~~
recurser
thanks for the link, very interesting - stereo cameras would never have
occurred to me, but obvious in hindsight. If i can get my hands on another
camera I'll give it a shot.

------
andre
does it call any other services? or is it all in the JS?

~~~
recurser
It's a demo of python/opencv via the command line - it doesn't use JS or the
web.

